# gestion 2 comptes icloud sur 1 macbook pro



## Boncaniche (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je possède un macbookpro. Nous sommes 2 à l'utiliser et nous avons chacun un compte icloud. Comment faire pour avoir une liste des contacts par compte pour bien les dissocier une fois synchronisés au macbookpro ?
Car actuellement les contacts sont mélangés et ce n'est pas évident de s'y retrouver.
Je ne suis peut être pas très clair...
Je suis à votre écoute pour plus de renseignement.
Cordialement.


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Décembre 2011)

Simple:

1 utilisateur / 1 session ( compte utilisateur) / 1 compte icloud
2 utilisateurs / 2 sessions / 2 comptes icloud

C'est comme ça la philosophie Mac... Tu peux ensuite jongler entre les deux comptes via la barre de menu


----------



## Boncaniche (22 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse je teste des que possible. Cela semble beaucoup plus simple à gérer.


----------

